# self employed car trader,needs advice



## leesteath (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi evreybody,this is probabaly a long shot,so any advice would be welcome,im currently living in the uk,as a self employed used car trader,trading working from home,im looking at moving over to cyprus,limosoll area,now my question is can i import cars,into cyprus,and basically sell them without regestring them,as ive been told their is a lot of time and legwork involved with just the one car,in the uk i would simply purchase a car from a seller and put it in my trade name on the v5,(logbook) as i dont keep the cars long enough to register them,so i retain the full logbook and hand it over to the new buyer,is this the case in cyprus,ive read about renewing mot,co2 emmision testing,duty/vat etc,all of which id like to avoid if poss,as the new owner can do this,as i would have to hang onto the cars for a long time to sort all of this,ive also been told their is a lady in the pafos region who can assist with the importation of cars,does anybody know her,or website i can visit

Any help would be greaty apreciated,thanks lee


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Lee, 
I don't know about the feasibility of setting up a car trading business. There is no shortage of car traders here. All over Cyprus there are plots of land with cars for sale on them, run by the locals. If recent news reports are true these people are not able to sell their cars because people don't have the money. If you set up a car trading business you would be in direct competition with the locals and this is rarely an easy path. Besides, if it was as easy as you describe and profitable, someone else would be doing it.

As regards to getting someone to handle the imports for you, look through the threads about importing cars.... the information is there.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

There is an English guy in Paphos who imports British cars but he gets them registered, tested etc, ready to drive away.
This is the only way to do it. To be honest no one is going to buy cars which are not registered when there are so many cars for sale which are already on Cyprus plates.
If you want to run a business here you need to do it properly or you will find yourself with a lot of problems.
Don't forget you will also need to register for tax, vat and social insurance and this can be costly business. 

Something that puzzles me is why when you traded in the Uk you would even put cars into your trade name? This is not the norm. Traders do not usually register cars under their name at all. My husband had a a car body repair business and garage and he certainly did not register second hand cars in his name, it simply isnt feasible for the short time a car was in his possession. No other traders we knew did either. The only people who do that are those who are doing it from home, making money out of trading but pretending to be private sellers to avoid paying tax etc. If you want to trade here you need to do it all legally and above board or you will find yourself in deep bother, especailly as you will be trading in competition with locals who will shop you to the authorities in a blink of an eye.

Veronica


----------

